# [OT] Vorratsdatenspeicherung

## slick

So, jetzt muß ich wohl auch mal ein OT starten. Ich habe grad den Artikel dazu bei Heise gelesen. Zu dem Thema gabs ja schon einige Meldungen. Wie seht ihr das? Wieviele Terroristen wird man damit wohl fangen? Ich sehe da kaum Changen. Die sind doch zu schlau dafür. Aber was wird passieren? Sobald sich Manfred Mustermann beim ansurfen seiner Lieblings-Porno-Seite beobachtet fühlt wird er div. Tools wie Tor oder Jab einsetzen die die Kommunikation verschlüsseln bzw. unkenntlich machen. Es entsteht ein gespaltenes Internet. Freaks und "Normalos". Das hat dann ein Wettrüsten mit den Behörden zur Folge und bald ist auch wirklich die private Verschlüsselung/Verschleierung verboten. Mal von den datenschutzrechtlichen Bedenken ganz abgesehen. 

Wie seht ihr das? Rüstet ihr auch langsam die Toolsammlung auf, rein vorsorglich? Ists euch egal, ihr habt ja "nix" zu verbergen? Und überhaupt? Wer soll die Kosten tragen? Ist das bei euch in der Firma schon ein Thema? Soweit ichs rausgelesen habe betriffts ja auch kleinere Provider.

----------

## chrib

Also ich steh dem ganzen ziemlich skeptisch wenn nicht sogar abneigend gegenüber. Zum einen gefällt es mir nicht, dass Ottonormalbürger pauschal kriminalisiert wird, nur weil er telefoniert und/oder im WWW surft. Auch aus datenschutzrechtlichen Gründen halte ich eine Vorratsdatenspeicherung nicht für in Ordnung. Was noch hinzu kommt ist, dass irgendwer bei strafrechtlicher Relevanz (sei es Terrorismus oder sonstiges) das Zeug auswerten muss. Ob damit überhaupt eine Terrorattacke oder ähnliches verhindert werden kann, bezweifel ich auch ziemlich stark. Terroristen haben andere Mittel und Wege um sowas zu planen, zur Not tuts auch Mund-zu-Mundpropaganda.

Was mich allerdings ein wenig stört bzw. stutzig macht ist die Gleichgültigkeit, mit der Ottonormalbürger der Sache begegnet. Vielen ist es einfach egal, was mit ihren Daten geschieht, wird schon keiner mit Schindluder treiben.

Aber ich glaube ich werde mal bei Gelegenheit 1984 an einen gewissen Herrn Schily schicken, auch wenn es vermutlich nichts nutzen wird.

----------

## Inte

Fahndungsplakat für Datenschnüffler und Überwachungstäter - Hängt bei mir in A2 an der Wand.  :Wink: 

----------

## dakra

Ich bin mal gespannt wie sich das ganze entwickeln wird. Wir hatten ja schonmal die Zankerei zwischen JAP und dem BKA. JAP hatte damals nach meinem Kenntnisstand gewonnen. Ich sehe dem ganzen gelassen entgegen. Persönlich stehe ich dem ganzem was der Bund treibt skeptisch gegenüber, da ich nicht in eine Rasterfahndung reinrutschen möchte. 

Aber Tools horten tue ich nicht. Es wird immer einen Server geben der diese zur Verfügung stellt.

Ich habe aber noch eine Frage, ich glaube gelesen zu haben, das es verboten ist Voice Over IP Telefonie zu verschlüsseln. Ist das wirklich der Fall?

Gruß Daniel

----------

## oscarwild

Wer heute (und auch morgen) brisante Daten übermitteln will, dafür gibts immer Mittel und Wege - Stichwort Steganographie.

Aus einer riesigen Flut von Daten das Brisante herauszugreifen, ist dann noch schwieriger als die Suche der berühmten Nadel im Heuhaufen - ich weiss ja nicht mal, wonach ich suchen soll. Dazu frage ich mich ernsthaft, ob wir in DE ein Problem damit haben, genug potentielle Täter zu finden, oder nicht viel eher regelmäßig an einem Filz von Lobbies und einem Beamtenapparat scheitern, der so träge arbeitet, dass er nicht selten auch in den Fällen, in denen offensichtlich und dringend Handlungsbedarf bestünde, praktisch handlungsunfähig ist.

Ich glaube nicht wirklich, dass durch eine Vorratsdatenspeicherung irgendwer durch illegale Aktivitäten in die Mühlen des Staates geraten würde - aber ich habe Angst davor, durch Fehler bei der Datenauswertung und einen solchen Unsinn wie die Rasterfahndung ins Visier kommen - das kann Existenzen zerstören, und hinterher heissts dann: hoppla, verfahndet.

Richtig übel finde ich den Gedanken, was wohl passieren würde, sollte es einmal dazu kommen, dass bei uns wieder ein totalitäres Regieme an die Macht kommt. Auszuschließen ist das nicht wirklich - man muss sich nur mal die Wahlergebnisse ansehen, und den Anteil der Rechten vergegenwärtigen, und je schlechter die wirtschaftliche Lage, desto weiter wird sich der Trend aufbauen. Ein solches Regieme fände dann eine vollständig ausgebaute Infrastruktur vor, wird die auch effizient einsetzen, und was ab diesem Zeitpunkt dann rückwirkkend als "illegal" und "terroristisch" definiert wird, steht auf einer ganz anderen Karte...

 *dakra wrote:*   

> Ich habe aber noch eine Frage, ich glaube gelesen zu haben, das es verboten ist Voice Over IP Telefonie zu verschlüsseln. Ist das wirklich der Fall?

 

Bei VoIP weiss ich nicht sicher bescheid, bei "normaler" Telefonie ist das aber tatsächlich so. Auch die Scrambler, die es für "sichere Gespräche" gibt, müssen so ausgelegt sein, dass der Staat sich im Bedarfsfall einklinken und mithören kann...

----------

## schachti

Ich halte die Entwicklung fuer sehr bedenklich. Wer etwas wirklich kriminelles zu verbergen hat (z. B. die als Beispiel gerne angefuehrten Terroristen), wird sich auf jeden Fall mit starker Verschluesselung beschaeftigen und sicherlich keine Plaene fuer Anschlaege unverschluesselt durch das Internet schicken.

Ich vermute mal, die Leidtragenden werden die Normalbuerger sein, die sich mit technischen Dingen nicht genug auskennen, um Verschluesselung zu nutzen, bzw. denen die Problematik nicht bewusst ist.

Letztendlich kann man nur versuchen, dieser Entwicklung entgegenzuwirken, und zwar auf zwei Arten: Zunaechst einmal durch politisches Engagement, aber auch dadurch, dass man konsequent Verschluesselung nutzt. Wenn ein Grossteil der Nutzer GPG, JAP etc. einsetzen und ihre Festplatten verschluesseln, entsteht damit schon eine Art Standard - sowas laesst sich nicht so leicht verbieten wie eine Technik, die nur wenige Freaks nutzen.

----------

## Aldo

 *Quote:*   

> Bei VoIP weiss ich nicht sicher bescheid, bei "normaler" Telefonie ist das aber tatsächlich so. Auch die Scrambler, die es für "sichere Gespräche" gibt, müssen so ausgelegt sein, dass der Staat sich im Bedarfsfall einklinken und mithören kann...

 

Weiß jemand, was aus "Tron" seiner Diplomarbeit geworden ist?

Siehe http://www.burks.de/tron/tron.htm

Gibt es da irgendwelche Hardware oder ist das komplett in irgendwelchen Schubladen verschwunden?

Und es gab ja auch mal PGPhone.

Wird da eigentlich noch dran gearbeitet bzw. gibt es gleichwertige/ähnliche Lösungen?

Und zu Seganografie: Welche Tools würdet ihr empfelen?

----------

## mikkk

Dieses JAP hat IMHO sein Vertrauen verspielt, da dort schonmal Traffic für's BKA mitgeschnitten wurde. Und das obwohl ein Gericht die Anordnung nachträglich als illegal befunden hat.

Aber ab heute benutze ich privoxy und tor. Das funktioniert nach dem Prinzip vom onion routing und scheind auch so einigermassen sicher zu sein.

Das geht eigentlich ganz einfach (als root):

```

emerge privoxy

emerge tor

echo 'forward-socks4a         /       localhost:9050 .' >> /etc/privoxy/config

/etc/init.d/tor start

rc-update add tor default

/etc/init.d/privoxy start

rc-update add privoxy default

```

Dann muss man nur nocht 127.0.0.1:8118 als Proxy in seinen Browser eintragen, und man surft so einigermassen anonym.

Wenn man hin und wieder wget benutzt vielleich auch noch

```

echo 'use_proxy = on' >> ~/.wgetrc

echo 'http_proxy = http://127.0.0.1:8118/' >> ~/.wgetrc

```

Und für die total paranoiden Spinner (so wie ich einer bin  :Wink: ), kann man noch das Runterladen von Paketen mit Portage anonymisieren:

```

echo 'http_proxy=127.0.0.1:8118' >> /etc/make.conf

```

Alle so behandelten Dienste werden dann zwar etwas langsamer, aber für meinen Geschmack kann man sehr gut damit leben. Schneller als JAP scheint das Ganze aber zu sein (hab's nicht gemessen, fühlt sich aber so an).

mikkk

----------

## Pampel

 *Quote:*   

> Richtig übel finde ich den Gedanken, was wohl passieren würde, sollte es einmal dazu kommen, dass bei uns wieder ein totalitäres Regieme an die Macht kommt.

 

Volker Pispers hat dazu mal erklärt: "In Spanien wurde die Aufnahme des Fingerabdrucks in den Personalausweis von einem Diktator eingeführt und ist der Demokratie in die Hände gefallen. Schily plant das anscheinend andersherum. Dann werden wir hier in Deutschland bald wahrscheinlich genauso wenig Probleme mit Terrorismus haben, wie die Spanier..."

Dem ist kaum etwas hinzuzufügen. Außer vielleicht, dass sich die zunehmende soziale Ungleichheit einfach nicht mehr mit demokratischen Rechten für die Bevölkerung vereinbaren lässt. Terroristen mussten in solchen Situationen meistens für die Gesetzgebung herhalten. Heribert Prantl hat dazu ein interessantes Buch geschrieben, das hier rezensiert wird: http://www.wsws.org/de/2003/feb2003/pran-f27.shtml

----------

## ChrisM87

Hi,

@mikk: Was bewirkt denn Privoxy? Privoxy filtert doch einfach "nur" Werbung usw.

Nicht, dass das nicht wichtig oder praktisch wäre, aber mit Anonymität im Netz hat es doch nichts zu tun, weil die Werbung ja auch über Tor abgerufen wird, oder?

ChrisM

----------

## MatzeOne

Das ist ein Thema, dass ich vor einigen Monaten schon in meiner Schule erörtert hatte.

Leider ist das Bewusstsein der Bevölkerung für Datenschutz aber quasi nicht vorhanden.

Ich stehe der Sache ablehnend gegenüber.

----------

## return13

 *mikkk wrote:*   

> Dieses JAP hat IMHO sein Vertrauen verspielt, da dort schonmal Traffic für's BKA mitgeschnitten wurde. Und das obwohl ein Gericht die Anordnung nachträglich als illegal befunden hat.
> 
> Aber ab heute benutze ich privoxy und tor. Das funktioniert nach dem Prinzip vom onion routing und scheind auch so einigermassen sicher zu sein.
> 
> Das geht eigentlich ganz einfach (als root):
> ...

 

für die Leute die sich dafür intressieren.... http://kai.iks-jena.de/bigb/proxys.html

----------

## mikkk

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> @mikk: Was bewirkt denn Privoxy? Privoxy filtert doch einfach "nur" Werbung usw.
> 
> Nicht, dass das nicht wichtig oder praktisch wäre, aber mit Anonymität im Netz hat es doch nichts zu tun, weil die Werbung ja auch über Tor abgerufen wird, oder? 
> ...

 

Das man mit Privoxy alleine nicht anonym surfen kann, ist richtig. Das macht ja auch tor. Allerdings kann tor alleine nicht mit einem Browser zusammenarbeiten. Privoxy wird also quasi als Bindeglied zwischen Browser und tor benötigt (das erreicht man mit dem in meinem oberen Post beschriebenen Eintrag in /etc/privoxy/config). Das funktioniert dann folgendermassen:

- eine im Browser eingetippte URL wird an Privoxy gesendet

- Privoxy reicht die Anfrage weiter an tor

- tor besorgt die Daten anonym vom Server und übergibt sie Privoxy

- Privoxy leitet sie weiter an den Browser

Zur Funktionsweise von tor siehe Link in meinem letzten Post und Homepage von tor.

Die ganzen Funktionen von Privoxy, wie etwa Werbung filtern, Cookies blocken, gifs de-animieren, Referrer ändern, usw. kann man zusätzlich natürlich immernoch nutzen (was ich ebenfalls empfehle  :Wink: ).

Dabei ist wichtig zu unterscheiden, was die beiden Programme machen:

Privoxy filtert nur *Inhalte* wie z.B. Referer und Cookies. Das macht Dich schon ein wenig anonymer, allerdings kennt der Server immernoch Deine echt IP-Adresse.

Deshalb sorgt tor dafür, dass Deine IP-Adresse verschleiert wird. Das gilt auch für Zwischenschritte. Z.B. kann Dein Provider auch nicht mehr nachvollziehen, welche Webseiten Du Dir angeguckt hast.

Das ist natürlich immernoch keine perfekt Sicherheit, aber trotzdem sehr viel besser als nichts. Wenn man allerding so blöd ist, und seinen richtigen Namen oder seine Mailadresse in ein Webformular eintippt, war die ganze Mühe für die Katz  :Wink: .

mikkk

----------

## Genone

Zwei Worte: Schily spinnt.

(und in dem Sinne auch alle anderen politischen Überwachungsidioten die offenbar keine Ahnung von der Materie haben).

Bei dem ganzen geht es mMn schlicht und einfach um Macht bzw. Abschreckung. Ok, vielleicht zerschlägt man einen oder zwei Kinderpornoringe zusätzlich (was ja sehr begrüssenswert ist), aber Terrorabwehr? Sorry, Otto, du als Innenminister solltest das besser wissen als auf nahezu wirkungslose Mechanismen zu setzen, von den immensen zusätzlichen Kosten mal ganz zu schweigen.

----------

## Deever

1. Gesetz und Verfassung sind dazu da, Mensch (und Gesellschaft) zu schützen. Als Folge dessen werden andere Menschen kriminalisiert. Wer denkt, das Gesetz sei da, um Menschen zu kriminalieren, hat grundsätzlich was nicht verstanden und sollte deshalb keine Gesetze bestimmen dürfen.

2. Ich verschlüßle grundsätzlich alles mögliche, aber bisher aus Sicherheitgründen, nicht Gründen der Anonymität. Ich werde mir diese TOR einmal ansehen!

Gruß,

/dev

----------

## Pampel

@deever:

Das Problem scheint mir zu sein, dass der Staat gar nicht dazu da ist, die Gemeinschaft vor einigen kriminellen zu schützen, sondern einige kriminelle an der Spitze der Gesellschaft vor der Gemeinschaft. Wie ich oben schon geschrieben habe, ist Soziale Ungleichheit nicht mit Demokratie vereinbar. Geht man von der bürgerlichen Auffassung aus, die Gesellschaft sei die Summe ihrer Mitglieder,  kann man nicht erklären, warum nahezu alle Politiker auf der ganzen Welt "nicht verstanden haben" wozu Gesetze da sind. Ich denke, dass sie das sehr wohl verstanden haben und ihr bestes geben, dieses System aufrecht zu erhalten.

----------

## slick

Das Problem was ich in Zusammenhang mit Tor (o.ä.) und der Überwachung aka Vorratsdatenspeichrung sehe ist folgendes:

Soweit wie ich das verstanden habe funktioniert Tor auf einer Art P2P-Basis d.h. die Anfragen werden über verschiedene Tor-Clients weitergereicht.

User mit Browser --> sein Tor-Client --> anderer Tor-Client --> anderer Tor-Client --> ... --> letzter Tor-Client --> Website

Nun stell man sich mal vor ber böse Terrorist kommuniziert mit seinen Freunden und mein Tor-Client war der letzte in der Liste und die IP taucht dann in den Logfiles bei den freundlichen Herren der Anti-Terrormaßnahmen auf. Viel Spaß beim Aufräumen der Wohnung anschliessend...

----------

## slick

 *Pampel wrote:*   

> @deever:
> 
> Das Problem scheint mir zu sein, dass der Staat gar nicht dazu da ist, die Gemeinschaft vor einigen kriminellen zu schützen, sondern einige kriminelle an der Spitze der Gesellschaft vor der Gemeinschaft. Wie ich oben schon geschrieben habe, ist Soziale Ungleichheit nicht mit Demokratie vereinbar. Geht man von der bürgerlichen Auffassung aus, die Gesellschaft sei die Summe ihrer Mitglieder,  kann man nicht erklären, warum nahezu alle Politiker auf der ganzen Welt "nicht verstanden haben" wozu Gesetze da sind. Ich denke, dass sie das sehr wohl verstanden haben und ihr bestes geben, dieses System aufrecht zu erhalten.

 

Wie war mal der eine Spruch dazu: "Der Kuchen ist verteilt, die Krümel werden knapp." Das soziale Gefälle läßt sich wirtschaftlich / politisch nicht mehr in den Griff bekommen. Das haben "die" schon gemerkt. Also ist eine Folge daraus, dass es Unmut und Aufbegehren in der (mengenmäßig hohen) sozialen Unterschicht gibt. Also muß man Kontrollinstrumente schaffen, um "die" an der Macht zu halten. Also begründet man durch Terroristen / Kinderschänder die Einführung neuer Maßnahmen, die aber im Endeffekt nur den Zweck des Selbstschutz für "die" haben. 

Das Empfinden das diese Vergehen (Verbrechen...) zugenommen hätten ist in der Bevölkerung eindeutig da, aber die Zahlen der Fälle sind stark rückläufig. Nur das die Medien das ((un-)gewollt/(un-)beabsichtigt) hochgepushen, sodass jeder denkt, "Man ist das neue Bürgerüberwachungssystem toll". Gabs mal einen schönen Beitrag bei Telepolis dazu, wenn ich den finde hänge ich den hier noch dran.

* und "die" sind nicht die gelben Engel  :Wink: 

----------

## mikkk

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Das Problem was ich in Zusammenhang mit Tor (o.ä.) und der Überwachung aka Vorratsdatenspeichrung sehe ist folgendes:
> 
> Soweit wie ich das verstanden habe funktioniert Tor auf einer Art P2P-Basis d.h. die Anfragen werden über verschiedene Tor-Clients weitergereicht.
> ...

 

Das ist zum Glück nicht richtig  :Smile: . Es ist kein P2P sondern eine Client-Server-Architektur. Wenn ich Dein Beispiel recyclen darf, sieht das eher so aus:

```

User mit Browser --> Tor Server --> anderer Tor Server --> anderer Tor Server --> ... -->  letzter Tor Server--> Website

```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Nun stell man sich mal vor ber böse Terrorist kommuniziert mit seinen Freunden und mein Tor-Client war der letzte in der Liste und die IP taucht dann in den Logfiles bei den freundlichen Herren der Anti-Terrormaßnahmen auf. Viel Spaß beim Aufräumen der Wohnung anschliessend...
> 
> 

 

Das ist also nur dann ein Problem, wenn man einen Server betreibt. Als Client ist man immer auf der sicheren Seite  :Smile: .

Den Servern kann man in soweit vertrauen, das keiner von denen die IP vom Client und IP von der Webseite gleichzeitig kennt. Wenn man die Verbindung nachvollziehen will, muss man alle Server kontrollieren. Sobald nur ein einzelner Server in der Kette funktioniert, ist die IP verschleiert.

Das einzige Problem ist, das auf jedem Server die Daten im Klartext vorliegen. Wenn einem das nicht gefällt, kann seine Verbindung immernoch Ende-Zu-Ende verschlüsseln (etwa mit ssh oder https). Da tor ein SOCKS4a-Proxy ist, kann man im Prinzip jede tcp-Verbindung drüberleiten. Wenn ein Programm so einen Proxy nicht unterstützt, kann man sich immernoch mit Wrappern helfen. Wie man's macht, wird im Link im Post von return13 erklärt.

mikkk

----------

## TheSmallOne

 *Deever wrote:*   

> 1. Gesetz und Verfassung sind dazu da, Mensch (und Gesellschaft) zu schützen. Als Folge dessen werden andere Menschen kriminalisiert.

 

Das sehe ich anders... klar, in gewisser Weise sind die Gesetze schon dazu da, die Bürger zu schützen, aber nicht generell sondern lediglich von "Abnormitäten".

Die Gesetze sind die Regeln für das Zusammenleben innerhalb einer Gemeinschaft, und als solche haben sie sich an den Moral-/Gerechtigkeitsvostellungen eben dieser zu orientieren. Was ich sagen will: In einer Gesellschaft, in der jeder Bürger der Ansicht ist, dass Diebstahl (oder z.B. Körperverletzung, Mord etc.) okay ist, darf es einfach keine Gesetze gegen diese Aktionen geben. Ich würde/könnte doch nie jemanden für etwas verurteilen, was ich selbst als völlig normal ansehen würde.

Um also nochmal auf das Schützen zurückzukommen: Wären Gesetze außschließlich dazu da die Bevölkerung zu schützen, dann könnte man die Freiheit völlig vergessen und es gäbe unzählige Gesetze, die dem persönlichen Rechtsempfinden zuwider laufen würden... so sterben jährlich sicherlich mehr Menschen an Zigaretten, Alkohol oder ähnlichen nicht verbotenen Rauschmitteln als an irgendwelchen terroristischen Anschlägen... diese Leute muß man doch beschützen -> Gesetze dagegen.

Soetwas wie Sicherheit kann es sowieso nicht geben, also sollte ein Staat auch nicht versuchen sich da auf Kosten der Freiheit irgendwie einzumischen. Am Sichersten wäre jeder Bürger schließlich immernoch allein in einem komplett verschlossenen Zimmer.

----------

## slick

 *mikkk wrote:*   

> Es ist kein P2P sondern eine Client-Server-Architektur. 

 

Von daher beruhigt mich das wieder etwas, (noch) ist das Betreiben eines solchen Servers ja legal. Aber mal rechtlich gesehen betreibt man doch damit einen Telekommunikationsdienst der (zumindest im deutschen) von der Vorratsdatenregelung betroffen sein sollte? Wie ist dann dann geregelt? Verstößt der Betreiber eines solchen Server dann gegen die (hoffentlich nicht) kommende Verordnung wenn er nicht alles loggt und/oder kann er mit dem Betrieb eines solchen Servers begründen das der Aufruf der "überwachten Website" sicher nicht von ihm ist oder ist er dann gar Mittäter? Wenn ich so darüber nachdenke, perfektes Mittel um alles zu verbieten... :Confused: 

----------

## return13

schlimmstenfalls kann man die Server ja ins ausland schieben... somit macht niemand etwas ungesetzliches....

----------

## schachti

 *TheSmallOne wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Die Gesetze sind die Regeln für das Zusammenleben innerhalb einer Gemeinschaft, und als solche haben sie sich an den Moral-/Gerechtigkeitsvostellungen eben dieser zu orientieren. Was ich sagen will: In einer Gesellschaft, in der jeder Bürger der Ansicht ist, dass Diebstahl (oder z.B. Körperverletzung, Mord etc.) okay ist, darf es einfach keine Gesetze gegen diese Aktionen geben.
> 
> 

 

Nein, das sehe ich anders. Es gibt gewisse "absolute" Werte, die geschützt werden müssen, selbst wenn die Mehrheit das anders sieht. Dazu zählen die Menschenrechte, die Würde des Menschen etc. Nur weil die Mehrheit der Deutschen zur Zeit des Dritten Reiches der Meinung war, daß man Juden ruhig vergasen darf, heißt das nicht, daß die Verbrechen dadurch moralisch legitimiert waren.

 *TheSmallOne wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Um also nochmal auf das Schützen zurückzukommen: Wären Gesetze außschließlich dazu da die Bevölkerung zu schützen, dann könnte man die Freiheit völlig vergessen und es gäbe unzählige Gesetze, die dem persönlichen Rechtsempfinden zuwider laufen würden... so sterben jährlich sicherlich mehr Menschen an Zigaretten, Alkohol oder ähnlichen nicht verbotenen Rauschmitteln als an irgendwelchen terroristischen Anschlägen... diese Leute muß man doch beschützen -> Gesetze dagegen.
> 
> 

 

Gesetze sind nicht dazu da, jemanden vor sich selbst zu schützen, sondern um das Zusammenleben zu regeln und die Bewohner vor anderen zu schützen. Vor Terroristen kannst Du Dich selbst schlecht schützen --> der Staat muß es machen, vor der gesundheitsschädigenden Wirkung von Alkohol- und Zigarettenkonsum kannst Du Dich sehr wohl selbst schützen.

 *TheSmallOne wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Soetwas wie Sicherheit kann es sowieso nicht geben, also sollte ein Staat auch nicht versuchen sich da auf Kosten der Freiheit irgendwie einzumischen. Am Sichersten wäre jeder Bürger schließlich immernoch allein in einem komplett verschlossenen Zimmer.
> 
> 

 

Wenn es gar keine Gesetze gäbe, wäre man auch in seinem komplett verschlossenen Zimmer nicht mehr sicher, weil wie im Mittelalter plündernde Horden durch unser Land ziehen würden.

Was ich mit meinen - zugegebenermaßen extremen - Beispielen sagen will: Prinzipiell machen Gesetze Sinn, weil sie uns ein geordnetes Zusammenleben und eine gewisse Sicherheit ermöglichen. Allerdings passen einige Gesetze hier nicht rein, und das betrifft z. B. meiner Meinung nach Teile des Urheberrechts, die lediglich dazu dienen, den Profit eine Industriesparte zu sichern.

----------

## slick

Sicherlich will hier keiner die Notwendigkeit von Gesetzen in Frage stellen. Die Frage ist nur inwieweit Gesetze die Rechte/Privatsphäre Einzelner einschränken dürfen bzw. inwieweit die Politiker (als "Vertreter" eines Staates/Landes ) ihren Aufgaben gerecht werden.

... ach und zurück zum Thema zu kommen, bei der V. sehe ich absolut keinen Vorteil. Die die unerkannt bleiben wollen verwischen eh ihre Spuren. Es bringt also effektiv nur Kosten für den ehrlichen Verbraucher. Wie stellt man sich bei den Behörden bloß zukünftig  die Auswertung der Datenmengen vor? 

```
SELECT adresse FROM daten WHERE terrorist=1 OR mailto LIKE "%Bin Laden%";
```

 :Wink: 

Außerdem seh ich dann schon die Aufrufe der Aktivisten "Leute erzeugt Traffic damit die in Daten ersticken"... schön, ich freu mich auf das verstopfte Netz... Und den Browser zuklicken darf ich auch nicht, der Klick wird dann ja patentiert sein...  :Wink: 

----------

## oscarwild

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Es gibt gewisse "absolute" Werte, die geschützt werden müssen, selbst wenn die Mehrheit das anders sieht. Dazu zählen die Menschenrechte, die Würde des Menschen etc. Nur weil die Mehrheit der Deutschen zur Zeit des Dritten Reiches der Meinung war, daß man Juden ruhig vergasen darf, heißt das nicht, daß die Verbrechen dadurch moralisch legitimiert waren.

 

Nein, absolut ist seit Einstein nicht mal mehr die Zeit.

- es ist noch gar nicht so lange her, da galt es als Verbrechen, wenn ein unverheiratetes Pärchen eine gemeinsame Wohnung beziehen wollte. Das war gesellschaftlich geächtet und wurde tatsächlich auch durch den Staat geahndet! Heute schüttelt man verständnislos den Kopf darüber.

- neuerdings gibt es bekanntlich ja auch so manche Nation, die Angriffskriege moralisch damit legitimiert, einen Präventivkrieg zu führen, "um schlimmeres zu verhindern". "Moral" lässt sich beliebig hin- und wieder wegargumentieren.

- wärst Du Mitglied eines Kannibalenstammes, würdest Du ein deftiges Stück von TheSmallOne's lecker Bein sicherlich mit Genuss vertilgen, und Dir wenig Gedanken über das Töten von Menschen machen - vorausgesetzt, die sind nicht Mitglieder des eigenen Stammes.

 *schachti wrote:*   

> vor der gesundheitsschädigenden Wirkung von Alkohol- und Zigarettenkonsum kannst Du Dich sehr wohl selbst schützen.

 

Nein, ohne staatliche Regelung müsste ich mich in jedem öffentlichen Gebäude einräuchern lassen. Ausserdem setzt Du hierbei eine gewisse Intelligenz und einen vollkommen freien Willen bei allen voraus. Ich sehe jeden Tag genug Zwölfjährige, die die Luft und Ihre Gesundheit verpesten - weil man das in der jeweiligen Gruppe eben tut. Leider in dem Fall _trotz_ gesetzlicher Bestimmungen.

Gesetzte sind dazu gemacht, die Freiheit des Einzelnen nach dem Grundgesetz zu garantieren. Gesetzte haben aber stets ein Zwitterdasein: sie schränken Freiheiten ein, um Freiheiten sicherzustellen. Die Kunst ist, das richtige Maß zu finden, und da ist Herr Schily meiner Menung nach deutlich auf dem Holzweg.

----------

## TheSmallOne

 *schachti wrote:*   

>  *TheSmallOne wrote:*   Am Sichersten wäre jeder Bürger schließlich immernoch allein in einem komplett verschlossenen Zimmer. 
> 
> Wenn es gar keine Gesetze gäbe, wäre man auch in seinem komplett verschlossenen Zimmer nicht mehr sicher, weil wie im Mittelalter plündernde Horden durch unser Land ziehen würden.

 

Nun, gerade in diesem Beispiel dache ich mehr an ein komplett verschlossenes Zimmer.. für jeden. Oder anders gesagt: Jeder Bürger als "Häftling" in einem großen Gefängniss... dass wäre dann absolute Sicherheit für jeden, einhergehend natürlich mit dem absoluten Verlust von Freiheit.

Aber es ist ja mehr oder weniger offensichtlich, dass die Leute nur zu gern bereit sind all ihre Freiheiten abzugeben für ein trügerisches Gefühl von Sicherheit.

 *Quote:*   

> Allerdings passen einige Gesetze hier nicht rein, und das betrifft z. B. meiner Meinung nach Teile des Urheberrechts, die lediglich dazu dienen, den Profit eine Industriesparte zu sichern.

 

Yup... vielleicht sehe ich es auch ein wenig falsch, aber ich denke die eigentliche Intention des Urheberrechtsgesetz war die, damit Plagiate zu verhindern, also jemand der das Buch, oder das Lied eines anderen klaut und unter seinem eigenen Namen veröffentlicht, also mehr zwischen den "Künstlern" (und zwischen Künstler und Vertriebsfirma) als solche und weniger zwischen Künstler und Käufer... schon gar nicht zwischen Vertriebsfirma und Käufer.

Interessant in diesem Zusammenhang finde ich ja auch den bisweilen auftauchenden Begriff des "geistigen Eigentums", der mich immer an Artikel 14.2 aus dem Grundgesetz erinnert ("Eigentum verpflichtet. Sein Gebrauch soll zugleich dem Wohle der Allgemeinheit dienen.")

----------

## return13

4 Stunden nach der letzten Meldung: http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/58528

----------

## schachti

Darin sehe ich keine Gefahr - wie im Artikel bereits angesprochen, wäre es in dem Fall nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis die Betreiber in's Ausland ausweichen.

----------

## mikkk

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Darin sehe ich keine Gefahr - wie im Artikel bereits angesprochen, wäre es in dem Fall nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis die Betreiber in's Ausland ausweichen.
> 
> 

 

Das sind sie doch teilweise schon. In der Meldung von Heise steht:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Auch der schleswig-holsteinische Landesdatenschützer Thilo Weichert gab zu bedenken, dass der Datenzugriff nur dann erfolgreich sein kann, wenn sämtliche hintereinanderliegenden Zwischenstationen (Mix-Kaskaden) in Deutschland stünden. AN.ON bietet verschiedene Mix-Kaskaden an, die teilweise nur über inländische Server, teilweise aber auch über Server im Ausland gehen. Derzeit gibt es einen Server in New York, weitere Server sind in der Schweiz und in Südkorea geplant.
> 
> 

 

Also selbst heute schon Verbindungsdaten gespeichert würden, könnte niemand mit den Daten etwas anfangen. Bei tor sieht es genauso aus (hier weiss ich von Servern in u.a. ind den USA, und Japan).

Die geplanten Gesetzt sind also wirkungslos. Das traurige ist nur, dass sie eine gewaltige finanzielle Belastung für die heimische IT-Industrie bedeuten (die Betonung liegt hier auf heimisch: Die USA drängen zwar auf die einführung dieser Gesetzte in der EU, würden sowas aber niemals zu Hause machen. Bush würde auf keinen Fall etwas machen, was der Wirtschaft in den USA schadet  :Confused: ).

Aber mal eine Frage zur Praxis:

Benutzt ihr diese Dienste eingentlich? Wenn ja, was sind eure Erfahrungen damit?

Meine Vorgehensweise hab ich ja weiter oben beschrieben. Macht das jemand auch so? Oder anders? Oder besser?

Eure Meinung würde mich echt mal interessieren  :Smile: .

mikkk

----------

## return13

hier kurz zum Thema USA, soweit ich informiert bin ist es doch in den usa so das bei jedem server in den USA und allen einrichtungen gibts(muss es) Admin Accounts für Ermittlungsdienste... Quasi eure suchen bei google.de.... eure angaben bei amazon.de etc.. auch -> schließlich liegen die server in den usa....

----------

## Genone

Also dass kann ich beim besten Willen nicht glauben, allein schon aus administrativen Gründen dürfte das kaum gehen.

----------

## slick

 *Genone wrote:*   

> Also dass kann ich beim besten Willen nicht glauben, allein schon aus administrativen Gründen dürfte das kaum gehen.

 

Technisch ist das auch nicht gelöst. Zumindest offiziell  :Wink:  Aber amerikanische Firmen müssen ihre Kunden-Daten den Behörden auf Nachfrage zur Verfügung stellen. Eine Begründung durch die Behörden ist IMHO nicht erforderlich.

----------

## Genone

Naja, dass ist ein bisschen was anderes als Admin Accounts vorzuhalten ...

Dass die Daten auf Anforderung weitergeben müssen kann ich mir durchaus vorstellen (s. Verizon).

----------

## TheSmallOne

Wo wir gerade bei Daten speichern und Datenschutz sind: Soweit ich weiß gestattet es das deutsche Recht (zumindest bisher) nur die Daten zu speichern, die für die Erbringung des Dienstes erforderlich sind... wie können dann eigentlich auch deutsche Anbieter ständig mehr Daten verlangen, ohne das ihnen irgendein Datenschutzbeauftragter auf's Dach steigt? Z.B. verwende ich GMX FreeMail, und die wollen nicht nur die komplette Adresse haben (die sie ja gar nicht benötigen), sondern auch noch so Dinge wie Telefonnummern und Geburtsdatum. Zudem speichern viele Provider ja auch seit jeher die IP-Zuordnungen von Flatratenutzern... auch eine Information die nicht erforderlich ist.

----------

## return13

Naja, so ganz stimmt das ja nicht, die IP zuordnung ist erforderlich, und das machen nicht manche Provider, sonder Inet-Provider sind dazu verpflichtet, damit wenn du mal böse bist, es auch überhaupt irgendwie nachvollzogen werden kann das du böse warst....

----------

## TheSmallOne

 *return13 wrote:*   

> Naja, so ganz stimmt das ja nicht, die IP zuordnung ist erforderlich, und das machen nicht manche Provider, sonder Inet-Provider sind dazu verpflichtet, damit wenn du mal böse bist, es auch überhaupt irgendwie nachvollzogen werden kann das du böse warst....

 

Das ist erst die jüngere Entwicklung... davor war es so, wie ich beschrieb, und ein Speichern welche IP wann zu welchem User gehörte war dort eben nicht zwangsläufig nötig, da es für Flatrateuser eben abrechnungstechnisch nicht relevant war. Aber wie gesagt geht es ja nicht nur darum, sondern auch um all die anderen Anbieter, die zu viele Daten wollen, ohne dass ihnen irgendjemand wichtiges was dagegen sagt.

----------

## Aldo

 *Quote:*   

> Aber wie gesagt geht es ja nicht nur darum, sondern auch um all die anderen Anbieter, die zu viele Daten wollen, ohne dass ihnen irgendjemand wichtiges was dagegen sagt.

 

Naja, wenn jemand meine Telefonnumer, Adresse, was weiß ich haben will ohne daß es wirklich nötig ist, dann gebe ich einfach irgendwelche Phantasiegeschichten an.

Als EMail-Adresse finde ich info@microsoft.com ganz lustig...

----------

## slick

So, nun ists raus...

EU-Parlament beschließt massive Überwachung der Telekommunikation 

Weil es wahrscheinlich viele hier interessiert, kann jemand das mal zusammenfassen oder ein paar gute Links dazu posten. Wann betrifft das jetzt mich als Surfer in  Deutschland / Österreich / Schweiz. Ab wann werden ISPs speichern? Etc...

----------

## mrsteven

Also ich bin absolut begeistert...  :Twisted Evil:  Als wenn Terroristen keine Verschlüsselungssoftware benutzen können...  :Rolling Eyes:  Der Nutzen ist also relativ beschränkt. Na ja, 1984 ist schon ein bisschen her, so langsam wird's Zeit, dass sich hier was tut...  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## nic0000

 *mrsteven wrote:*   

> Na ja, 1984 ist schon ein bisschen her, so langsam wird's Zeit, dass sich hier was tut... 

 

Ja, das war ein gutes Buch

----------

## Carlo

Ich denke ja, daß das Ganze eindeutig gegen Art. 10 GG verstößt, aber ich fürchte bei Bedarf wird auch der umgebogen...  :Rolling Eyes: 

 *mrsteven wrote:*   

> Als wenn Terroristen keine Verschlüsselungssoftware benutzen können... 

 

Darum geht's doch in Wirklichkeit eh nicht. Lediglich die heutigen und zuküftigen Geschäftsmodelle der Verwerter von Rechten an Medien sollen geschützt werden.

----------

## mrsteven

 *Carlo wrote:*   

>  *mrsteven wrote:*   Als wenn Terroristen keine Verschlüsselungssoftware benutzen können...  
> 
> Darum geht's doch in Wirklichkeit eh nicht. Lediglich die heutigen und zuküftigen Geschäftsmodelle der Verwerter von Rechten an Medien sollen geschützt werden.

 

Na, das läuft doch wie geschmiert...  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Robmaster

Liebe Gentoo User, nächste Woche wird über die Vorratsdatenspeicherung im Europaparlament abgestimmt.

Es sieht leider so aus, als dass unsere Abgeordneten nicht wissen, was sie dort beschließen.

Deshalb ruft der Caos Computer Club zum handeln auf, und bittet darum, dass ihr unsere Abgeordneten Anruft und mit Freundlichen aber Überzeugenden Worten aufklärt.

Hier sind die E-Mail Adressen und Telefonnummern der Politiker

http://www.europarl.eu.int/members/public/geoSearch/search.do?country=DE&language=DE

Hier gibts weitere Infos

http://www.ccc.de/updates/2005/dataretention-torschuss?language=de

Ich hoffe es werden sich viele beteiligen.

----------

## new_nOOb

ich will ja nix sagen .. aber... damit kommst du einwenig zu spät.. die ist doch schon durch....

http://www.golem.de/0512/42195.html

----------

## Mr_Maniac

Und auch dort war dieses "Last minute Lobbying" ja wohl absolut daneben...

Ich meine.. Hallo? Wie lange war das schon bekannt?

Und da gab es auch eine on-line Petition gegen...

Doch Europa-weit wurden dabei nur ~60000 Unterschriften gesammelt...

Nur 60000! Bei über 400 Millionen (400000000) EU-Bürgern!

Allerdings muss man auch dazu sagen, dass die Medien alles getan haben, um ja nicht darüber zu berichten   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Ich habe zumindest nie was gehört oder gesehen...

Nur in Foren und auf News-Seiten wurde evtl. darüber berichtet...

Ich könnte mich hier noch wasweißichwielange darüber auskotzen und über die Menschen, die es entweder befürworten oder einfach nur sagen "Warten wir's erstmal ab"/"Nichts wird so heiß gegessen, wie es gekocht wird"/"Dagegen können wir eh nix machen"/"Gegen Terrorismus und Kinderpornografie? Find' ich gut..."/"Blablabla"...   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

...Aber das lasse ich lieber   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## amne

Letzte 3 Posts hier angehangen.

----------

